Ask HN: Why doesn't Google use infinite scroll? - sportsaw
======
kevsim
I'd say infinite scroll is considered to be an anti-pattern by many. It means
your page can't have a footer, it means your analytics are weird (now you need
to worry about scroll depth instead of just page loads). Not to mention that
most implementations are buggy, mess up the scrollbar, etc.

